# John Deere Rebuild Help



## JohneDeere (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi I got a Johne Deere S1400 Trimmer and i am wondering if I should replace the piston assembly. This is how my piston and the cylinder look like. Please help. I dont want to waste my money only to find out that this engine is too worn out to be rebuilt.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but that engine is junk. The bore and piston are gone and are not useable. You could look up the parts at JDs parts site www.jdparts.com but I suspect the parts will cost more than a new trimmer. If I had to guess I would say it was run without the oil mixed in the gas or at the wrong mix ratio. Roger


----------



## JohneDeere (Jan 16, 2013)

*John Deere Trimmer Repair*

I did a compression test on the engine and it was around 100psi. Does this give me any reason to still think about rebuilding it? I remember looking up a piston assembly for the S1400 and it would cost me around $25+. I got this engine for free so i dont know. Should i try to rebuild it?


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Go ahead, it will be a great learning experience.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I suggest measuring the diameter of the bore and check with jd on the max bore size and if you are still within the wear limit give it a light hone to get rid of the worst of the scoring and then remeasure the bore to make sure you are still within specs


----------



## JohneDeere (Jan 16, 2013)

This might be a stupid question, but what tool do i have to use to measure the bore?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

You need an inside micrometer to measure it correctly. The micrometer if you have to buy it will cost more than the trimmer is worth. Take it to alawn mower repair shop and see if they will measure it and or ask them if they think it is rebuildable. Since it is a JD trimmer I would suggest them but other places can help. If JD equipment is free generally it is because it costs more to fix it than it is worth. Not always true but most often that is the case. Roger


----------

